# new to cichlids



## dubai (May 1, 2009)

i am a first time cichlid keeper (although not new to freshwater tanks). i have spent ages scanning the internet for information but just need someone to confirm my thoughts. firstly i want to have a well planted tank and understand that in general south amercan's are least likely to destroy them. is that true?

secondly the fish. i am about to start building the tank (100cm x 45cm x 65cm. about 290l) and am looking at some of or a combination of the following: keyholes, rams, buffalo heads, cockatoo dwarfs, kribensis, blue acaras, red port acaras, Gymnogeophaqus meridionalis (not sure of it common name) and zebra plecos or similar for cleaning up! are all of these compatible? how many of each one? i'm also keen to have crayfish (yellow tiger) or crabs (freshwater shell). is that possible with cichlids or is there any other "creature" i can put in that would be better?

any advice would be MUCH appreciated. thank you!!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *dubai*,

That's some mix of cichlids you have there. The proposed measurements of your tank will restrict the number of cichlids and other fish you can stock. When looking at stocking a tank, the footprint is very important as it will give you a rough idea of how many territories might the be available, depending on which cichlids you end up choosing. Your footprint isn't very large, about 39 inches by 18 inches for our American friends. Many SA cichlids live in the lower third of the tank, so all wanting to live in the same space. Usually only Angels or Discus need a high tank.

Let's look at the cichlids and other fish you've mentioned.

I'll start with the Zebra pleco. Zebra plecos are very expensive and very sensitive, and are better off being kept in a species only tank. They are not a very good "clean up" pleco, as they are predominantly a meat scavenger. They also prefer a strong current, and live in small cave structures, lots of keepers have many caves made from slate. Instead of Zebra plecos, have a look at some of the peckoltia species available, L134 butterfly plecos are relatively common and much less expensive. Also with a planted tank I would definately look at Ancistrus or bristlenose plecos, they are a very good algea eating pleco. Another option would be a small group of corydoras catfish, to clean up uneaten foods.

Keyhole cichlids have a reputation for being a shy cichlid. They will do well in a planted tank, either a pair and multiple pairs, as they certainly are happier with other keyholes. They do not do well with more active, boisterous cichlids.

There are two species of ram cichlids, Bolivian rams and Blue rams. Each species prefer slightly different conditions to live in. Bolivian rams grow a little larger, are hardy and do better in a social group of 5 or more. Blue rams have a reputation for being a delicate cichlid, have a shorter life span, and prefer warmer temperatures than many other South American cichlids cope well at over longer periods of time.

I don't know what Buffalo heads are. Are they an African cichlid?

Apistogramma cacatuodies, cockatoo dwarfs are a good community cichlid. They are a hardy cichlid, and there are a few line bred varieties to be found. Many species of apistogramma are kept in trios of one male and two females. This helps to divide the males attention so that he doesn't harrass one female to death.

Kribensis are an African riverine cichlid, and do like similar water conditions that many SA cichlids like. However they are much more rougher than many other SA dwarf cichlids.

Blue acaras and Port cichlids are medium sized SA cichlid. Both are much more aggressive than dwarf cichlids, and I think would dominate most of the other dwarf cichlids you have mentioned.

Gymnogeophagus meridionalis, are now part of the rhabdotus group of gymno's. They are a southern SA cichlid, found in Argentina and Urugauy. They require quite different living conditions thatn the rest of the cichlids you have mentioned. They require a winter period, of atleast three months at temperatures between 12 and 16 degrees celcius. They also have a lower maximum (summer) temperature, and generally are kept in species only or temperate tanks. A more hardy gymno species, that is generally more readily available is G. blazanii. Blazanii can also handle slightly warmer temperatures and don't as low a colling period. Many gymnos are harem breeders, where it's good to have multiple feamales for each male.

Crayfish or fresh water crabs are generally not a good idea with cichlids. They have a tendancy to try and eat fish when they are asleep at night. Or the fish will try and eat the crayfish when they are molting shells and have a soft shell.

A couple of cichlids that you didn't mention, that might replace the two acaras you mentioned, are dwarf acaras from the Laetacara genus. Specifically, L. curviceps known as dwarf flag cichlids, or L. dorsigera known as red breasted acaras. Curviceps are a mellow cichlid, do well in small community tanks and change colour to a dark blue when breeding. Dorsigera are more boisterous and active, and will turn a dark purple or red when spawning.

With your size tank I wouldn't do more than a mix of two species, plus dithers and small catfish.

A couple of suggested mixes. A trio of Gymno balzani, 1 male and 2 females and a pair of L. dorsigera, 2 bristlenose catfish, a gang of 6 corydoras, and school of tetras or other dither fish. 4 Keyhole cichlids or L. curviceps and a trio of cockatoo dwarf cichlids, 2 peckoltia plecos and 2 bristlenose plecos, and a school of small rainbows.

Hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, *DFF* must have been bored ... :lol:

But I agree with just about everything he said ... except I know what buffloheads are!! 

To give you an idea *dubai*, my pair of blue acara took over the entire tank similiar in size to yours (90cmx45cm). So I would leave the blue acaras or port cichlids out unless you want just one pair of cichlids total in the tank.

Another option would be a pair of kribs and a pair of buffloheads (west africans - _Steatocranus casuarius_ for *DFF* ... not sure if you have a differant common name for them or even can get them down there). The trick is making one side of the tank with alot of current for the buffloheads and the other side calm for the kribs, but it can work in your sized tank.

I agree with *DFF* with mixing a harem type with a pairing type, it's a good way to mix differant species in smaller areas. Thus out of your list you posted, the keyhole/apisto combo is the one I'd probably do myself.


----------

